# Don't Buydutchseeds.com!!!



## seedquest (Mar 12, 2007)

They are scammers. Don't make the same mistake I did. The following is my correspondence with them from their site:

Date: 02/21/2007
Status: Open
Department: Sale
Priority: Medium
Hi,

According to your records, my order shipped on 1/20. I still have not received the order or any correspondence from the post office or customs. If it was intercepted, I still should get notification from one or the other. I know there are still 7 business days left before 28 business days have passed. Is it possible that the shipment is still on it's way. Any further information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave 


Date: 02/21/2007
Status: Closed
Department: Sale
Priority: Medium
Hello Dave,

It is not necessary that the customs or postoffice will notify you for an intercepted package. There is a little delay in shipping because we have to spread out packages over time and countries. Max. shipping time is now 1,5 months. Please reply on the 5th of March if you haven't received anything by then.

Best regards,

Mark 

Date: 03/09/2007
Status: Open
Department: Sale
Priority: Medium
Hey Mark,

Still no shipment. What now?

Thanks,
Dave 

Date: 03/11/2007
Status: Open
Department: Sale
Priority: High
I have waited patiently and you told me to, "Please reply on the 5th of March if you haven't received anything by then." Can you tell me if the shipment is still en route or when I can expect to see my seeds?

Thanks 
Dave

Date: 03/12/2007
Status: Open
Department: Sale
Priority: High
Since you are not responding, you leave me no other option. I will be going on all the grow forums and giving you a negative report. I have done a lot of research to this point and have found you on a list of known scam sites among other dubious reports.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi seedquest, sorry to here of your strife mate. I've ordered from buydutchseeds.com on 3 occasions now and never had any hassle.

Along with that, I have had 100% germination with the seeds.

They do state that they stagger the mail so as not to arouse suspicion.

And if ya live in the states, it could be a further pain in the backside.

My experience is that they're good and extremley professional.

Give it a little time .. I'd reckon it'll come good ... peace


----------



## seedquest (Mar 12, 2007)

I am a patient person and could only hope for a positive outcome.  I googled bds and found a lot of similar situations/complaints, and therefore, I am a bit skeptical.

This is a current list of scammer sites.  You can find them under the b's




#
- http://www.420group.com
- http://www.420.00it.com

A
-  http://www.az420.com

B
- http://www.bcbud.biz
-  http://www.boggle.ca
- http://budmail.blogspot.com
-  http://www.budz4u2.com
-  http://www.bulletinboards.com/v2.cfm?comcode=DRGREEN
-  http://www.buydutchseeds.com
-  http://www.buymarijuanaonline.4t.com/index.html

C
-  http://www.canadianhempco.com


D
- http://www.dakotapets.com
-  http://www.doobiedude.com 

E



F



G
-  http://www.ganjaseedbank.com
- http://www.geocities.com/budshop4u
-  http://www.geocities.com/onlinegreenhouse
-  http://www.getthc.com

H
- http://hesnice.blogspot.com
-  http://www.hostingphpbb.com/forum/index.php?mforum=lm2lm2 


I



J



K
-  http://knabisnation.worldbreak.com

L
-  http://www.legalhighs.org


M
-  http://www.marijuana-cannabis-seeds.co.uk
-  http://www.marijuanagirls.com
- http://www.marijuanagram.com
-  http://www.marijuanagrams.com/shop/ 
- http://www.medicalseeds.com
-  http://www.mjdoctor.com

N



O



P



Q



R



S
-  http://www.sub-rosa.biz/smf


T


U



V
-  http://www.vickysecretforums.com


W
-  http://www.webspawner.com/users/spliffexpress/index.html


X



Y
-  http://www.yoda2go.com
- http://yoda2go.com.ipbhost.com/forums/index.php 


Z 
- http://www.zippybud.com/index.php


----------



## seedquest (Mar 14, 2007)

Just want to save anyone interested the time. I have extracted these tidbits from recent posts from various hemp forums. Don't be fooled by the professional site and slick sales pitch:

&#8220;We ordered from BuyDutchSeeds.com 4 months ago and haven't heard a thing from these jokers.&#8221;

&#8220;Do NOT order from buydutchseeds.com...they are complete frauds and have been stringing me along for months now, telling me that they're shipping and reshipping my order and that it's getting "stolen" along the way...it's absolutely ridiculous. spread the word about them, it's a complete scam. don't waste your time.&#8221;

&#8220;SCAM ALERT - BuyDutchSeeds - SCAM ALERT&#8221;

&#8220;we bought some seeds never arrived and they would not re send or refund not impressed&#8221;

&#8220;buydutchseeds is a SCAM !!! Watch out they are RIPPERS !!!&#8221;


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2007)

seedquest said:
			
		

> Just want to save anyone interested the time. I have extracted these tidbits from recent posts from various hemp forums. Don't be fooled by the professional site and slick sales pitch:
> 
> &#8220;We ordered from BuyDutchSeeds.com 4 months ago and haven't heard a thing from these jokers.&#8221;
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man. I've always ordered from www.drchronic.com or www.cannabean.com with no problems at all and freebies so I wouldn't go anywhere else for mine. Good luck with the other site, hope you get those.


----------



## seedquest (Mar 16, 2007)

I claim BDS stole my money. BDS has knowledge of this and other threads I have posted elsewhere. So where are his ardent supporters? Where is he for that matter? If you ran a legitimate business and it was being attacked so flagrantly, wouldn't you stick up for yourself? Down with scammers like buydutchseeds.com

bump :rant:


----------



## seedquest (Mar 21, 2007)

BDS contacted me this weekend. This is what he said. It is followed by my response to BUYDUTCHSEEDS.

BDS FINALLY RESPONDED

Date: 03/19/2007
Status: Closed
Department: Sale
Priority: High

Geez, everytime you post a new message it goes to the top of my screen, and I start at the bottom with replying (oldest messages). Since yours was on top everytime, I didn't see it until now.

I was going to reship your order but since you have posted these messages on forums, I am not going to. That is, if you will not rectify them. We have ten thousands of satisfied customers, but there are always some that can't be satisfied or just want to be a pain in the ***, those are the people you meet on forums.
When somebody doesn't receive their seeds and open a Support Ticket about it, we immediately reship. Some people don't let us know they did not receive anything, then how are we supposed to know?!?! 

MY POST TO BDS

Date: 03/21/2007
Status: Open
Department: Sale
Priority: High

I will post this identically in the forums. It seems we have a disagreement here. You feel I need to rectify a situation, before you act like a responsible business and send my order. I feel like the only reason you are talking to me is because I made the posts. The bottom line is I paid you over two months ago and you have responded to me twice, with the wrong answer both times. I have stated to you before that I will update the posts regularly and accurately. If you really want this to turn out right, send the seeds and I will update the post to attest to that fact. I assure you I never wanted to be "a pain in the ***", I just wanted reasonable and fair customer support.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 21, 2007)

Buydutchseeds are a great company. Did you join this site just to flame them or have you got anything useful to contribute ?


----------



## seedquest (Mar 21, 2007)

Excuse me, but I am not flaming them.  I am sharing information.  I think that is only fair.  Maybe they have been a great company for you, but what about others that have received little in terms of support after and nothing in terms of product?  Does a great great company wait two months after accepting money for goods to answer your concerns?  Once again,  I am not flaming them and if they make it all better, I will gladly pass that information on.  Today they say they are shipping the order.  If I get something I will share this information, if I don't I will do the same.  I would say this is pretty useful information.  Maybe not for you, but in all respect, this forum is not just for you Runbyhemp.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

hey seedquest thanks for the info. bro speakin of seeds do anyone know any goood seed sites that will ship into USA???


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 21, 2007)

> this forum is not just for you Runbyhemp.


 
Nor is it just for you my friend. Others are out there reading what you have to say about them and I'm just sharing my good experiences so as people who have never used them before write them off as been scammers.

If they were scammers they wouldn't have acknowledged your mails, acknowledged that they made a mistake or promised to resolve it for you.

My advise, buy some beans somewhere else and in 2 weeks time when you've forgotten all about it the letter will arrive, and you'll have some for your next grow.

"A watched kettle never boils"  Peace ..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2007)

SQ, I, personally, think this is a great thing you're doing. After reading your correspondence with them, I doubt i'd buy from them. I'll stick with the doc...i've never had anything remote to this situation happen through him. Hope everything gets settled, good luck.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

yea me too SQ hope they come thru with your future smokage!! keep us posted on the info


----------



## seedquest (Mar 23, 2007)

BDS is demonstrating good intentions now. I am in contact with him and this is what he says:

Hi Dave,

I wil reship your order asap. Please let the people know on the forums you are communicating with me and that we are reshipping your order.

Best regards,

Mark

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll keep you posted SQ


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 23, 2007)

> I wil reship your order asap.


 
Means it was shipped already. Sounds like customs nabbed it on you. but sure they told you that anyway, didn't they ?  
You didn't show us all the correspondence with them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2007)

> Means it was shipped already.


Or...thats how they want it to seem.


----------



## seedquest (Mar 23, 2007)

Customs did NOT nab anything.  Runbyhemp...Do you believe everything you are told?  I know enough about buying contraband to know what happens when it is confiscated, and it was NOT confiscated.  The only correspondences you have not seen in this post, are a series of unanswered messages to BDS support.  And yes I gave him a bunch of *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE. PLEASE DO NOT USE ANY METHODS TO AVOID THE FOUL LANGUAGE CENCOR. IT JUST MAKES THE MODS JOB HARDER. PLUS, IT PUTS BRIGHT RED EDITING INTO YOUR POSTS LIKE THIS ONE. REPEATED ATTEMPTS TO AVOID THIS LANGUAGE FILTER WILL RESULT IN THE REMOVAL OF YOUR ENTIRE POST. LETS NOT GO THERE.*

:smoke1:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 23, 2007)

We'll agree to differ mate, hope ya get them soon  :48:


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

i aint sayin u stupid but with dutches cheesy site common dude lol. i wouldnt buy that cheap lookin marijuana if my life depended on it.everything on there doesnt look worth growing kidda looks fake a little like clay buds


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

> i aint sayin u stupid but with dutches cheesy site common dude lol. i wouldnt buy that cheap lookin marijuana if my life depended on it.everything on there doesnt look worth growing kidda looks fake a little like clay buds


 
*Flame edited out.* Unless you have actually bought seeds from them, you cannot possibly make a statement like that.

As I've said above, I've used these guys before and they are good, as are their seeds.

Ya can't knock something till ya try it ... Peace


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

go to seed paradise and problem solve


----------



## flipmode (Mar 25, 2007)

hey if he says it good then its good again i havent brought from them i just use my instict and ask around or search around on google a site i think is trust worthy and really only seed botique i can say is damn sure a garantee for delevery plus they come in the pack unopened some take out the pack like dr.chronic





			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> *Flame edited out.* Unless you have actually bought seeds from them, you cannot possibly make a statement like that.
> 
> As I've said above, I've used these guys before and they are good, as are their seeds.
> 
> Ya can't knock something till ya try it ... Peace


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> hey seedquest thanks for the info. bro speakin of seeds do anyone know any goood seed sites that will ship into USA???




Hey DrO http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/    I got my lowryder seeds from there, and some salvia... THC ordered rom there also.  SHIPPED WAY FASTER Than they said... they said 5-7 biz days, got em in 4.  Discreet and way helpful...


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks Dizooo


----------



## seedquest (Apr 7, 2007)

Beans arrived today.  It took approximately 3 weeks after BDS reprocessed the order.  I am an honest person and must say that once I was able to get the attention of support at BDS, things were handled well.  For the record,  I ordered seeds on Jan. 20 and received them on April 7.  Good luck to everyone else in your quest for a sea of green love.

peace
sq


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 8, 2007)

Good to here they arrived seedquest ... good luck with the grow


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 13, 2007)

I have only bought seeds from one company....

Nirvana.

I bought seeds from somewhere else, and they were taken by customs. So I only trust Nirvana as of right now. I heard the Doc was good, I might give him a try when I get a couple harvests in and want to give a new strain a try.

All my Nirvana seeds have so far germed at 100% success rate.

But as for Nirvana...longest I had to wait was a week and a half I think, and it was because I processed my order on a thursday...they only ship out tuesdays and fridays I think, so my order took a little longer then normal. Usually takes like 5-7 days!


----------



## queenmary87 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rub I think you need to chill out seriously.  I think you need to smoke some weed more than seedquest.


----------



## bdworth (Aug 24, 2011)

I understand how easy it is to get excited if something unexpected happens during these transations.  However, I have had an account for roughly 12 yrs with bds.  I have made dozens of purchases.  I've never waited more than two weeks for arrival in the central us.  Twice I placed an order by mistake and contacted the site and was given credit immediately, and once I placed two orders same day.  One showed up about two weeks the other did'n.  I was informed it had been returned because it shipped to wrong address.  I asked to cancel and refund and it was no problem.  Every purchase had been at least 95 to 100% germination and everything I would expect.


----------



## bdworth (Aug 24, 2011)

I have ordered dozens of times over the last 10yrs.  Never had a problem. Only twice was a mixup.  Once when I ordered by mistake and was given refund.  Once I ordered twice, one arrived ther did not. Was told the one ordrer had gone to wrong address and was returned.  Asked to cancel.  No problem.  Customs will take and never notify you.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 24, 2011)

:Im pretty sure customs sends you a letter when the confiscate them. someone posted one on here one time I couldn't find it tho   

Maybe someone else could


----------

